# My little Winnie



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

A couple months ago one of my girls, Winnie, died of complications of an unexpected pregnancy. No matter what any one may think I did not in any way plan this & I absolutely did not want to care for a potentially large litter of baby rats. I did everything I could to prepare her cage and her death was so unexpected and sudden. Everything seemed to be going okay but some problem occured and the vet's office was closed. I rmember finding her and I was almost in a state of shock. I was so upset because she was so sweet and playful and loving. I wanted to bury her and I said a prayer for her and buried one of her toys with her. I can't even explain what it is like to findone or your little babies so still and the usually bright eyes so dull and lifeless. 

Her sister Nani, who I adopted with her & who had never be separated from Winnie, didn't seem to quite understand at first what was wrong. Within the next few days I noticed Nani becoming more and more lethargic and playing less and less. Usually when I'd even come near her cage she'd jump up and beg to come out, but after Winnie's death she wouldn't even stir. It was heart breaking and I spent so much time with Nani to comfort her. She has always been a sweetheart but within weeks she bonded very closely with me and now she follows me around and constantly demands attention from me. 

I was given a young girl rat for christmas to live with Nani and I have named her Bug and they seem to be very happy together. After Winnie passed both me and Nani were so upset and it has taken a while to get over it. I will miss her and I can only hope she is in rattie heaven with plenty of toys, treats, a fellow ratties to play with.

R.I.P. Winnie - a sweet and loving soul-

She will be deeply missed


----------



## calories (Dec 7, 2007)

sorry for your loss. ):


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

I am so sorry, I hope your rattie friend is having fun in rattie heaven.


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

I am so sorry, I hope your rattie friend is having fun in rattie heaven.


----------



## Adie09 (Jan 24, 2008)

it's very heartbreaking to see animals mourning. 
and it's hard to give them extra attention when you're trying to deal with it yourself.

I'm so sorry for your loss....I wish the best for her in the afterlife

Nikki >.<


----------

